# I am in shock!!! I think I have a mouse



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh my God! I am going to faint. 
How come, where from, heeeeelp!!!!
I have a mouse living in my kitchen. 
Any ideas on how to get rid of it. I don't wanna kill. 
Who shell I call to take care of it- noooo idea.
Plz, help!! :noidea:


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Olgita said:


> Oh my God! I am going to faint.
> How come, where from, heeeeelp!!!!
> I have a mouse living in my kitchen.
> Any ideas on how to get rid of it. I don't wanna kill.
> ...


Call a pest control company....


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

I was away for a week and the house was empty. 
When I came back I noticed some strange sounds on the top where AC is.
Yesterday evening I heard it again but in the kitchen. I quickly came in and saw IT. :scared:
Aaaaah!!!! Yaaike...
Out of desperation I didn't know what to do, I left a pack of chilis on the oven (that's where I think it lives).
In the morning one chilli was a bit away from the whole package and bitten. 
I hope she liked it :boxing:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

how do you know it is a she!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Now do I have to worry if its she or he?
Why?
Do they behave differently?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Olgita said:


> Now do I have to worry if its she or he?
> Why?
> Do they behave differently?


Female mice are far more stubborn than Male mice in their behaviour and will resist capture......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

judicious said:


> Female mice are far more stubborn than Male mice in their behaviour and will resist capture......


Fantastic post!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

judicious said:


> Female mice are far more stubborn than Male mice in their behaviour and will resist capture......


Well, I guess if it's a male, then in UAE he is allowed to bring extra wifes.
Either way I am doomed.
Need to call PEST


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Female mice are far more stubborn than Male mice in their behaviour and will resist capture......


rofl, good one


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

Olgita said:


> Oh my God! I am going to faint.
> How come, where from, heeeeelp!!!!
> I have a mouse living in my kitchen.
> Any ideas on how to get rid of it. I don't wanna kill.
> ...


you need to call pest control hun ...


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

Olgita said:


> Well, I guess if it's a male, then in UAE he is allowed to bring extra wifes.
> Either way I am doomed.
> Need to call PEST



lol good one!


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

what about those mouse traps?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a cat, Elph knows all about Feline Friends!!!

And there's loads of cats needing good homes.....


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Get a cat, Elph knows all about Feline Friends!!!
> 
> And there's loads of cats needing good homes.....


Great idea!
Once I come back from trip I will get there. 
Do you think it is possible to invite one for a while?
I can't have a permanent pet since going and coming back frequently.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Olgita said:


> Great idea!
> Once I come back from trip I will get there.
> Do you think it is possible to invite one for a while?
> I can't have a permanent pet since going and coming back frequently.


You can rent them by the week or even the hour so i'm told.......


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You can rent them by the week or even the hour so i'm told.......




Rent-A-Cat....


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

judicious said:


> Rent-A-Cat....


Yep, will do!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

judicious said:


> Rent-A-Cat....


But if you go for the more exotic ones - Siamese for example - you can train them to hunt more effectively, I believe it's called Rent-A-Pussy.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All that fuss over one little mouse?

They can't hurt you. You attract them by leaving food out, so store everything properly and it'll probably go away.

-


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> All that fuss over one little mouse?
> 
> They can't hurt you. You attract them by leaving food out, so store everything properly and it'll probably go away.
> 
> -


Apparently they can hurt, like bite you in the night. 
I think I attracted my little buddy by something else, coz no food outside. 
And I just hope that it will go away. 
But defiantly I'll go for Rent-A-Cat suggestion.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They spread disease and breed very quickly, you need to kill it. Get dry pellets from ACE or chances are Carre Four will do them. Put them on a old ice cream container lid (or similar) and mix in crumbled up milk chocolate, forget cheese this is an urban myth.

Put about 4-5 of these "traps" around the edges of your kitchen.


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> They spread disease and breed very quickly, you need to kill it. Get dry pellets from ACE or chances are Carre Four will do them. Put them on a old ice cream container lid (or similar) and mix in crumbled up milk chocolate, forget cheese this is an urban myth.
> 
> Put about 4-5 of these "traps" around the edges of your kitchen.


Thank you very much for the reply.
But what happens then. Does it die somewhere I can not access and then stinks?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

can use a deodrant in that case


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

LMAO!!
Such an interesting discussion.. actually went thro the whole of it.. n giggling while sitting in the airport lounge..
c'mmon..its just a mouse..
think of Tom n Jerry.. n u will feel good..


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually posting it I didn't think it going to be such an interesting discussion.
That people will come up with creative ideas, like Rent-A-Cat or deodorant 
But honestly when I saw the Mickey I was close to :faint:

Thank you for making me laugh and I'm really happy that someone else had a smile. :juggle:
Since it's my Mickey I will take care of It :boxing:
If you are interested I'll post the details ones it's done.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Olgita said:


> Actually posting it I didn't think it going to be such an interesting discussion.
> That people will come up with creative ideas, like Rent-A-Cat or deodorant
> But honestly when I saw the Mickey I was close to :faint:
> 
> ...


Please do keep us updated as the situation progresses......


----------

